# Critical Care Code 99291



## smithdk01 (Nov 20, 2009)

I have a physician that billed a critical care code of 99291 for a patient that I know if critically ill.  However, when pulling his progress notes, it states that his PNA with spesis are improving and his chest x-ray shows improvement.  Yes, the physician does document his time as 45 minutes.  with him using the words "improved" and "improvement" would this still qualify as a critical care code?

Thanks.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Nov 23, 2009)

*Could be*

The patient can show improvement but still be critically ill.  It would depend on the entire documentation.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

